# my qsw does things yours wont (hahahahaha)



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

but mine is very unique


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

Yours is unique ;] but qsw can more  


http://youtu.be/rPpHbMfJokQ 

and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k79PoMgmrV0


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome  love it love it love it


----------

